# Bioactive Hedgehog Enclosure



## OverTheHedge2.0 (Jul 10, 2021)

This is my take on a Bioactive African Pgmy hedgehog enclosure, it was an up and coming process which took loads of research but I’m happy with the results, I’ll list the substrate components on the list below: %40 Zilla Jungle Mix %40 ReptiSoil %10 Sand %10 Sphagnum Moss %5 Leaf Litter %10 Reptibark or any fine bark like orchid bark or frost floor you can also add a tiny bit of Forest Moss but that’s up to you. That’s what I used for the bottom components, for the top dressing or the dry layer I mixed up some sand and excavator clay and added some Leaf litter to the top. This is a 40G breeder aquarium hooked up with an LED plant light set on a timer, the rock bowl is his food and dish and the blue one is his water botitle. The plants I used were a Jade Plant, Elephants Feed, various air plants a snake plant and some Aloe Vera.









The main purpose for this is to enrich the hedgehogs life, the bottom portion of the substrate should remain humid for the cuc and the top should be the dry portion for the hedgehog, for the CUC I threw in some powder blue ispods and some power oranges I also threw in some temperate springtails along with some meal worms and super worms. Not only will these be our janitors but will also serve as an occasional snack for the Hedgehog all though they don’t eliminate spot cleaning completely they do help out a lot. For hardscape I used some Cork Rounds, Dragon Stone and leaf litter.

If this helped you in any way, I’m glad to have helped you out! If you need any more information shoot a comment down below, I’d be happy to answer any questions you might have.

(Sorry about the lighting, it makes it look a little strange.)


----------



## grumpypebbles (Sep 28, 2021)

This is so cool! I've always thought bioactive enclosures were super neat  Does your little guy enjoy it? What did you use for the walls?


----------



## OverTheHedge2.0 (Jul 10, 2021)

grumpypebbles said:


> This is so cool! I've always thought bioactive enclosures were super neat  Does your little guy enjoy it? What did you use for the walls?


He’s enjoyed his new habitat way more than the previous one, for the background I bought these little backgrounds that PetSmart sold for around $20 or 30 I believe, you could also use XPS foam and some tinted dry lock to make your own. But if you want to get it done quickly you can just buy one like I did.


----------



## grumpypebbles (Sep 28, 2021)

OverTheHedge2.0 said:


> He’s enjoyed his new habitat way more than the previous one, for the background I bought these little backgrounds that PetSmart sold for around $20 or 30 I believe, you could also use XPS foam and some tinted dry lock to make your own. But if you want to get it done quickly you can just buy one like I did.


I'm glad he's enjoying it! I think I've seen similar backings in the reptile section, mgith be worth a second look now! Thanks for your reply, I appreciate it!


----------



## OverTheHedge2.0 (Jul 10, 2021)

grumpypebbles said:


> I'm glad he's enjoying it! I think I've seen similar backings in the reptile section, mgith be worth a second look now! Thanks for your reply, I appreciate it!


No problem, I’m always happy to help people if they need it hope you consider giving your hedgehog a bioactive tank!


----------

